# Manoir de Senlecques



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. having some time to wait for Speedferries on the way back from the MHF meet at Amboise we called in to see Gabby and Mimi at the Manoir campsite. 
Gabby was away for the day but Mimi confirmed that they are closing on or about the 15th Oct this year for good.
We wished them a happy retirement and regret the closing of a great campsite.
Cheers Sid


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Stayed there two or three times myself, what a shame. Are there any alternatives in the area?

peedee


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pete. Not sure, Chateaux de Ganspette is not too far away I think.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

SidT said:


> Gabby was away for the day but Mimi confirmed that they are closing on or about the 15th Oct this year for good.
> We wished them a happy retirement and regret the closing of a great campsite.


I've just found this post and am rather confused. I hope we've not made a faux pas !

We stayed at the Manoir a couple of nights ago on the way back from Spain. We were the only people there and parked in the yard round the back as it was throwing it down with rain and everwhere was very muddy.

We got the details from our 2008 Caravan Club 1 book and, while we were made very welcome, we did have the feeling that perhaps they did not expect campers to arrive in February and were not prepared.

Have they re-considered retirement or were they just being polite in letting us overnight rather than telling us they were closed ?

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

They are retired and yes just being nice. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> They are retired and yes just being nice. :lol:
> 
> tony


Oh Lord ! How embarrassing...! Just as well I didn't put a review on MHF isn't it ?

Thanks.

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I was at his site last part of 2008, I actually offered to buy the site off him, he said he'd love to but, too many family members owned the place, and he'd tried to get agreement to sell but NON!

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's a fabulous house isn't it ? I've been trying to find more about it but beyond the fact that it was built by the English in 13XX I can't find anything. Mind, we did have a little quiet fantasy about owning such a building but, on a wet and windy winter night with mud all over and signs of leaks in plenty we were not totally smitten.

Is the loo emptying point under the rabbit hutches in high season ? Our loo made the rabbits wrinkle their noses a little.

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Being an ex builder I did have designs on a little renovation job :lol: 

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> a little renovation job


_ Little ? _ You'd have had to get rid of the ghastly bunker-like extension at the back first !

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Keep that for the non-paying campers 8) :wink: 

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Keep that for the non-paying campers 8) :wink:
> 
> tony


Oh we did pay - the notice behind the loo door said Euros 12 so we made sure we paid that before we left.

I wonder if the same owners are still living there ? You say " retired ". Is this from the campsite business or because of age ? The couple we spoke to ( and no question of any English- all in French) were quite young with at least two children, a boy, aged about 6 and a girl about 8. There were 2 teenage boys and 2 teenage girls as well but they might have been there in connection with the ponies that we think were in livery there.

G


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Mimi and Gabby were into their seventies, hence retired, no idea who you spoke to.

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Definately not Mimi and Gabby then. I wonder if the house has been sold ? Certainly the people we spoke to were at home there and not visiting.

They must be a wonderful actors as there was not the slightest hint that they were not taking campers !

Thanks again,

G


----------

